# Koipreise



## Dondle (16. Apr. 2011)

Hallo, Leute
also, da ich mich ja immoment mit dem Thema Koi/Teich am beschäftigen bin, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ein Koi von so 60cm eigentlich immer so teuer ist. Bei unserem Händler schwimmen nämlich nur Koi ab 2000€ (die Großen 40-80cm) rum. Das sind zwar Japankoi, aber der Preis kam mir doch etwas überteuert vor. Zumal sogar die Koi von 10cm (Züchterselektiert) 90€ kosten. Die *schlechtesten* kosten immernoch 25€ .
Also, ich bin mir ja nicht sicher ob das nicht doch überteuert ist. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus für Antworten
LG Robert


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo Robert.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Preise bei sehr guter Qualität, entspr. Größe, Varietät und Zeichnung so hoch sind. Dann sind die Koi aber auch mind. 3-jährig, soweit ich weiß. Die Preise richten sich aber auch nach den Züchter und der Blutlinie, aus welcher die Koi hervorgehen. Ich persönlich kaufe meist die jungen Koi von 10-15 cm und ziehe sie mir selber groß. Wobei sie bei unserem Händler nur 30-35€ kosten und ob das immer die schlechtesten sind. Ich weiß nicht!? Denn groß werden sie von alleine und schön sehen sie nach dem ersten Jahr allemal aus. Sie entwickeln sich ja die ersten zwei Jahre erst richtig. Wenn du allerdings ganz bestimmte Koi in entsprechender Größe und aus entsprechender Blutlinie haben willst, musst du durchaus tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Ich habe aber auch schon zwei Koi von 30 cm gekauft und die lagen auch >250,-€. Auch nicht zu verachten ist, dass ein Verlust eines Großen.und Teuren, ganz schön mehr weh tut, als ein Kleiner. Ich war letzte Woche bei meinem Händler und habe mich auch schon mal wieder informiert, was es dieses Jahr bei ihm geben wird und wo die Preise liegen. Die Preise liegen dieses Jahr wohl eher etwas höher, was auch auf die Katastrophe zurückzuführen sei. Er sagte mir, dass er wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre keine Importe aus Japan holen wird bzw. kann. Sein Züchter liegt nur etwa 250 km vom Katastrophenort entfernt. Er sagte auch, das viele andere Händler ihre Japan-Importe nicht geliefert bekommen haben, wegen der Katastrophe, was wohl einen Firmenruin nicht ausschließt. Und wenn dem wirklich so sei, dann regelt die Nachfrage jetzt den erhöhten Preis.


----------



## Dondle (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hi, Zacky
das ist ja grad mein Problem, ich wüsste nämlich gerne, wie der Fisch ausgewachsen aussieht. Aber ich hab halt auch keinen Goldesel...naja, 250€ für die Größe ist ja auch noch zu verkraften, aber bei mehr tu ts schon sehr weh
Wisst ihr irgendwelche guten (nicht zu teuren) Koi(fach)Geschäfte?

LG. Robert


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

Also richtige Fachgeschäfte für Koi, so richtig mit angucken, sind meist nur die Händler. Aber das hatten wir ja schon. Wie wäre es mit online-Bestellung? Da könnte man die "Fischfarm Schubert" empfehlen. Oder Koiland-Kehr. Aber da können die Profis bestimmt bessere Aussagen treffen. Ansonsten mal bei Pflanzenkölle vorbei schauen. Bei unserem Kölle in der Gegend bieten Sie gerade wieder Koi an, auch die größeren aus den Schaubecken. Wo ist Raum Plz. 06***? Anfang des Jahres hatte ein User eine Tour zu einem Händler in der Nähe von ....  - muss ich nochmal nachschauen -, geplant.

Habe geschaut - J & S Japankoi. glaube ist nicht ganz soweit entfernt von Dir!?


----------



## Dondle (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hi,
danke, ich werde mal rumsuchen


----------



## koifischfan (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*



> Wo ist Raum Plz. 06***?


Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## sternhausen (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

Hallo zacky



> Die Preise liegen dieses Jahr wohl eher etwas höher, was auch auf die Katastrophe zurückzuführen sei. Er sagte mir, dass er wohl die nächsten 2 Jahre keine Importe aus Japan holen wird bzw. kann. Sein Züchter liegt nur etwa 250 km vom Katastrophenort entfernt. Er sagte auch, das viele andere Händler ihre Japan-Importe nicht geliefert bekommen haben, wegen der Katastrophe, was wohl einen Firmenruin nicht ausschließt. Und wenn dem wirklich so sei, dann regelt die Nachfrage jetzt den erhöhten



....sorry zacky, aber sollte dein Händler das wirklich so gesagt haben, dann hat er dich schlicht weg nur verarscht. Diese Aussagen entsprechen absolut nicht der Wahrheit.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Koipreise*

OK!?, bin halt recht gutgläubig. Aber er hat es sehr glaubhaft rüber gebracht. Dann werde ich ihn wohl beim nächsten Besuch nochmal konkreter befragen.


----------

